# Best ceiling paint?



## Sir MixAlot

I like to use Sherwin Williams Promar 200 -Flat- Extra white. :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift

BM's Super Hide (just plain) White is often used for ceilings
It's a bit gray (to help with the "super" hide), and some prefer it to the very white Muresco Ceiling White (also by Ben Moore)

Truthfully, the Muresco is a better ceiling paint with higher hiding and less splatter...and it's pretty white
But I would not be surprised if your boss was getting away with one coat on easy re-paints with Super Hide White


----------



## thegonagle

I've enjoyed great results in one room with the Glidden paint that goes on pink and dries white. (The color changing property makes it next to impossible to miss a spot.)

It's available at Home Depot. I plan to use it throughout my house.


----------



## sevver

thegonagle said:


> I've enjoyed great results in one room with the Glidden paint that goes on pink and dries white. (The color changing property makes it next to impossible to miss a spot.)
> 
> It's available at Home Depot. I plan to use it throughout my house.


I have used that alot, and I found that it tends to leave lines along the edges, and doesn't seem to go on very uniformly. I don't like it, and I am planning on looking for something else to use in the future. I do like the nice flat white finish though, maybe in a better paint...


----------



## sirwired

I was using SWP Classic99 Flat Extra White, but have transitioned to SWP ProMar 200 Extra White. Really any mid-grade flat white paint from just about any real paint store should do fine. Don't put on the cheapest watered-down junk the store sells, but no need for Duration or Aura here either.

SirWired


----------



## diyseattle

slickshift said:


> BM's Super Hide (just plain) White is often used for ceilings
> It's a bit gray (to help with the "super" hide), and some prefer it to the very white Muresco Ceiling White (also by Ben Moore)
> 
> Truthfully, the Muresco is a better ceiling paint with higher hiding and less splatter...and it's pretty white
> But I would not be surprised if your boss was getting away with one coat on easy re-paints with Super Hide White


I concur Muresco is an excellent ceiling paint. :thumbsup: The paint is much thicker, which results in less splatter.


----------



## Chick's Helper

*BM Muresco*

I'll take Sears Ceiling White any day over Benjamin Moore Muresco. 

I read the posts here, then bought 3 gallons to freshen the paint in the living/dining room of my home.

The paint is okay, but when I paint the beige wall color, it's not covering. 

So white-on-white may work okay, but it's not great.


----------



## bb45

hi for what its worth ive worked as a painter for 27 years and as far as im concerned muresco sucks its over priced and not very flat and WILL NOT TOUCH UP the best paint for your money is an ICI product #7700 flat you can get it at any Glidden dealer i have used it for years and have seen no better productgood luck BB


----------



## DGideon

*ceiling paint*

Sherwin Williams CHB add a shot of black, 1 oz per gal.


----------



## Matthewt1970

bb45 said:


> hi for what its worth ive worked as a painter for 27 years and as far as im concerned muresco sucks its over priced and not very flat and WILL NOT TOUCH UP the best paint for your money is an ICI product #7700 flat you can get it at any Glidden dealer i have used it for years and have seen no better productgood luck BB


No offence, but I have gone through countless gallons of Muresco's and the stuff rox. I have covered some pretty strange things with it thinking that it will never cover it and it always does. I always get the 2 gallon containers and with my contractors discount it is righ at $45. I am not familiar with the product you mention but I sure hope it isn't actually made by Glidden. Most of the stuff I have seen from Glidden is at the bottom of the food chain.


----------



## jbratko

I needed to repair a section of my ceiling, which has popcorn texture. I did not want to scrape the texture off, it is a very large ceiling and it would take too long to do. I used the color changing spray that went from blue to white; this should have only taken 24 hours to change to white. After a week it is still blue. I thought that when I painted the ceiling that it would take care of the blue. I went to Menards and bought the color changing paint from Dutch Boy, and on most of the ceiling after 48 hours it still has a blue tint. In the spot that had the popcorn ceiling repair, it is really blue. I don’t understand why this new product should take so long to change color. I would not recommend the Dutch Boy line of paint. It is very runny and it spatters and it streaks. I have used Benjamin Moore paints in the past, I only used the Dutch Boy to try and save some money. I however did not save any money or time. I guess it is true, “you get what you pay for” Has anyone usedPittsburgh *Paints, is it worth it to try?*


----------



## slickracer

I recently painted a ceiling with Ben Moore's new waterbourne ceiling paint. Went on very easily and it is dead flat.


----------



## cevamal

I just used Valspar's "goes on purple" ceiling paint and it was awful! By far the thinnest paint I've ever used (thinner than regular paint with latex extender!) and splattered everywhere.


----------

